# Music Industry To Sue Google Over Pirate Search.



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

> In recent months, the proverbial has really hit the fan for file sharing sites. But now,the music industry may be turning its sights to Google instead, focusing on the results they return to people searching for music.
> 
> According to reports from Torrent Freak, the International Federationof the Phonographic Industry (IFPI) doesn't feel Google does enough to censor pirated content. A document written by the IFPI, seen by Torrent Freak, states:
> 
> "Google continues to fail to prioritize legal music sites over illegal sites in search results,claiming that its algorithm for search results is based on the relevance of sites to consumers. With a view to addressing this failure, IFPI obtained a highly confidential and preliminary legal opinion inJuly 2011 on the possibility of bringing a competition law complaint against Google for abuse of its dominant position, given the distortion of the market for legitimate online music that is likely to result from Google's prioritizing of illegal sites."


 http://gizmodo.com/5885936/music-industry-to-sue-google-over-pirate-search-results


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I wasn't aware it WAS Google's job to censor searches (Or ANY search engine for that matter)  Next parents will be suing because kids are finding porn, and religious people will be suing because Google showed them something offensive.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

When your very existence is slipping away, you tend to fight for it with everything you have.
The music industry is rapidly becoming the litigation industry.

They missed the boat years ago.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Maybe IFPI will have better results than Rick Santorum did with Google


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think Steve Jobs did more to reduce music piracy than anything the RIAA has done. People who do pirate don't need Google to find it. It will really only hinder some casual pirates.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If they RIAA would spend all that money lowering prices on new releases, instead of sueing 15 yr olds, maybe more people would buy the hard copy.

In all reality, these days, I feel kind of outdated even buying CD's, as all I do is rip them to my music server for playback. Sure beats that old 300 disc CD changer. RIAA just needs to get with reality.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> If they RIAA would spend all that money lowering prices on new releases, instead of sueing 15 yr olds, maybe more people would buy the hard copy.
> 
> In all reality, these days, I feel kind of outdated even buying CD's, as all I do is rip them to my music server for playback. Sure beats that old 300 disc CD changer. RIAA just needs to get with reality.


+1 - as soon as get home with a new CD - first thing I do is rip it to MP3 on my harddrive. Then the CD should go into the CD storage book...


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Aren't India, Pakistan, China and a few other countries trying the same tactics?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> People who do pirate don't need Google to find it. It will really only hinder some casual pirates.


+1 on that one, serious pirates know there are better ways than Google to find what they are looking for.

I often Google a song title I've heard to get more information and perhaps I'm ignoring it because I always use the same sources to buy music but in my recollection the number one result is usually a YouTube video of some sort.

I also agree that it's not Google's job to censor search results!


----------

